# Racing pigeon



## Amerika08 (Sep 6, 2016)

I found a beautiful racing pigeon in my neighbors yard today. I contacted the owner but he said to just let the bird go on the next sunny day. There was a language barrier so we had difficulty communicating. I currently have the pigeon housed with food and water. It is pretty tame and I am guessing, tired. I don't really want to re-release the pigeon because I have read that it will not end well for him/her. I am located in Northern Kentucky. Is there anyone out there that would want to adopt this beauty and give him/her a good home???


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for helping the pigeon and not just rereleasing him! Hopefully someone here will want to adopt him as he is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thanks for helping this bird.

Lovely bird! Is the bird eating well?

Please do keep contained, please provide a good pigeon seed mix.*


----------



## Amerika08 (Sep 6, 2016)

I spoke with the owner agin this morning (via a friend of his who spoke better English). They assured me the pigeon would not be hurt when it arrived home. So, I released him this morning after he had rest and plenty of food and water. He flew away immediately. I still have mixed emotions about releasing him. However, I did the best I could as far as building up his strength for the last part of his journey. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How far away does the owner live?*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, Skyeking has asked a good question. The bird came down for a reason. He could have been ill, or even lost. In either of those 2 scenarios, he probably won't make it home. If the owner cared about his bird, he could have figured out a way of getting him without just releasing. I wouldn't have done that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope the bird makes it home.


----------

